# Lens Correction Profiles on a MAC



## Jack Henry (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi All

I've searched this Forum for information about Lens Correction Profiles and found some really useful answers. The Lens Correction profile is there for my lens when I'm editing RAW files, but not for the JPG, so following a link from here to the 'Hack' (thanx Beat) on how to make my lens available for JPG images I've struck a snag. 

The thread on the Adobe Forums is outlined for a PC user. I've found more information about where the Lens Correction profiles are _supposed_ to be on a MAC, but they aren't there.

They should be, according to Adobe, in /Users/(User Name)/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0

Or for shared profiles /Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0

But all I have on my MAC (running Snow Leopard 10.6.8 & LR 4.1) is a /LensProfiles folder containging a single file called 'Index.dat'

Any ideas and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
John


----------



## fullkoll (Aug 27, 2012)

I would also be very interested in an answer to that question. 

/Users/(User Name)/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/LensProfiles/1.0 on my Mac is the same as John´s


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Jack, welcome to the forum!

In LR4, the built in presets are stored with the application files, so on the Mac version, that's within the app.  It's possible to access them by showing the package contents, but obviously be careful.

Here's the LR4 file locations: http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...icle/View/1147/198/lightroom-4-file-locations

Your user profiles will be empty unless you've put profiles in there.


----------



## Jack Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanx Victoria

Here is what I've done.

I went into the applications folder and made a duplicate of the Lightroom application (right click 'Duplicate'). Then I right clicked on the copy and selected 'Show Package Contents' and drilled down to the correct location. Contents/Resources/LensProfiles/1.0/Nikon and selected my lens from the list of .lcp files.

I opened that file in Text Wrangler (a very good and solid text editor for MAC with colour context and also free) and did a replace all on the text stCamera:CameraRawProfile="True" changing it to stCamera:CameraRawProfile="False"

You should note that for my lens there were 501 instances, so a 'Replace All' works perfectly.

Then I saved it with a slightly different filename, in this instance I removed the space between NIKON CORPORATION (I'm not sure what effect, if any, that will have in the long run, but for now, everything seems to work as advertised).

Then I opened the copy of the application (as an application) to check that all was working OK. It is, and I now see my lens profile in both RAW & JPG files. I'll run the copy application for a few days to see if it's stable and then replicate the steps on the original.

Thanx again for the useful (and timely) information.

Regards
John (or Jack)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 28, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for the update and the clear instructions.


----------



## Jack Henry (Aug 29, 2012)

It seems to be working OK with one exception. If I view the RAW and JPG images and flick between them, the both stay the same (as far as pre lens correction). If I then Lens Correct both and then flick between them, there is a noticable difference in the correction, and you can see the JPG 'jump' to a different perspective when selecting it. (Much the same way as astronomers use a blink comparator to 'discover' comets & asteroids by flicking photos back & forth and seeing a 'star' jump)


----------

